# Tautog without a boat



## electronpusher (Aug 3, 2019)

Is it possible to catch tog without a boat within a 3 hour drive of Richmond? I know people used to at the Seagull pier but obviously that's no longer an option.


Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

A kayak and cold water gear would be a good investment. There are some spots from shore but not many people are going to give them up. There's boats that go out ocean city Maryland to the wrecks. Think one is named the morning star. I can make it to OC from Hampton in about 3 hours... but I believe speed limits are just a suggestion also... if you have a kayak the concrete ships are easier to fish than the bay bridge. I miss seagull hopefully it will reopen in 2023. Togging there was always a pain though because people didn't know how to share and would have 6 or more rods out... if it's an option the kayak is the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2020)

I would also love to know an answer for this. Tautog and sheepshead were on my bucket list for 2019 but it just never happened without a boat. Hopefully I can catch these two species in 2020.


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

I have caught them off the beach at the base of the Lesner bridge at Lynnhaven inlet before. Slower moving periods of the tide and close to the pilings. However you will lose tackle, but they do live there.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

There are MANY places within a 3 hr. drive to fish for tautog from shore the main issues as stated above are in no particular order: people won't give up their spots, the spots have already been hit really hard and therefore won't give up many bites, bait availability this time of year and weather/tides/other external factors cooperating with the angler for the given spot. 

I'll tell you that Fort Monroe has a literal butt ton of places that are excellent for tautog fishing from shore. Main issue there: you're not allowed to fish those areas from shore. Remedy to that as stated above is a kayak or small boat that can get you into those areas and allow you to fish them effectively. The wavescreen pier aka green mile pier in Newport news also gives up a number of things but those in the know typically hit it early and strip the structure of fish pretty quickly. JRBP also gives up some taugs and sheepshead to those fishing the very front relatively early in the season. Salinity is extremely important there as if it drops off to much too quickly as we move into fall/winter that bite may never materialize. 

Lynnhaven inlet proper and the wall at great neck bridge are also good spots but the current has to be on the slack end to fish either of these places effectively and therefore it's a pretty long drive for a short fishing session. 

Kiptopeke as mentioned has the concrete ships close by and the pier itself also houses some rough bottom areas that will give up taugs and sheepshead to those who try for them. 

Ocean City is a longer drive no doubt. But it offers more structure areas that are shore bound angler accessable than any of the above spots. You can fish the jetty. You can fish the seawall inside the inlet. And you can fish the piers and the bridge, all of which give up taugs throughout the season. It's worth the drive if you head out predawn and arrive around sun up and fish through the moving tide inside the inlet then move to the jetty as the current slows and back inside as the current picks back up. A full 12 hr. Session is not out of the question with minor driving/ setting up breaks in between. 

Also don't count out Rudee inlet. Another spot that can be golden.

Worst part this time of year is bait. You probably won't find live crabs. Live clams will likely come at a premium from a seafood distributor. Frozen fleas, clams and crabs will also see their supply's dwindling by this point in the season. If you can find bait though, you can produce decent action at any of these spots as the fish that are still hanging out are going to be getting pretty hungry. As we move deeper into winter and into early spring be sure to use an abundance of soft baits to entice taugs ( clams, whelk, oysters, mussels, etc.) As their over winter diet transitions from almost exclusively crabs to exclusively bivalves during the coldest months. 

That's all I've got for now, good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

May and june are great on jennettes no togs but sheepshead and triggers mixed in with spanish ooh man i gotta calm down


----------

